# betta fry not growing



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i have one betta fry left from my last spawn and it has been about 9 and a half weeks now but its still pretty small like 1.5 centimeter. i may have stunted it since i kept it in a small tank so i might try moving it to my 10 gallon. any other ideas or things that might explain why the fry is that small?:fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How small is a small tank? That is a pretty small fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd guess either not enough/wrong food, not enough water changes (the smaller the tank, the more water you need to change to avoid stunting), or too low a temp (fish often grow mostly is certain seasons and it could be tucked in trying to survive the winter). But it would only be a guess.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thats true, i might put it in a breeder net in my 20 gallon, right now its in a quarter gallon tank so that might be why, i feed it BBS and crushed freeze dried bloodworms


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm..i don't know why everybody thinks that bettas are coldwater fish...they prefer temps around 80 degrees F...keeping it in a quart jar is ok ; you just need to do a water change a couple or 3 times a week..use aged water..
they need to be fed 3-5 times a day...
only 1 left out of a spawn is a pretty low count..you may have lost a lot for a number of reasons....not enough warmth...not enough food...temp difference between water and air..
it takes 6 weeks or more for the bettas labyrinth organ to develop...during that time they are very sensitive to the temp difference between the water and air..i always kind of sealed the top of the tank with plastic wrap..
first foods should be very fine like infusoria or a sifted dry food that is about the size of flour granules..


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well, i planned to use my breeder net but my female betta got hurt so shes in it right now. the little betta fry is in a 1/2 gallon tank right now, i feed him BBS and i try to feed him2-3 times a day. i live in dallas so the temp right now is very fickle. that might be why. so far the fry is living. the spawn was a small one too


----------

